# Could you use a blinker/flasher module?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Could you use a blinker/flasher module to turn an air valve on/off repeatedly? Trying to figure out a simple easy way to create a monster in the box or slamming coffin lid type prop without having to buy a prop controller.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

you might be able to use a flasher module. the only think is that your MIB or coffin would be slamming as a steady rate, no variation, 
if you look around on google, you can pick up a small pic chip and set up a simple circuit that will let you program in delays and give your prop a more realistic effect. 
My MIB i built last year used a parallax BS2 modual with a uln2003 chip to run the valves and lights. 
it allowed me to coordinate the whole effect with one simple program.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

didn't think about that, and you lost me at small pic chip....lol


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Joshua,
I use BS2s for my props also. Do you have any links, schematics and or explanations for using the uln2003 chips? From what I dug up just now on google that may be something I am interested in using also.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

i don't have many links, i have a few pics that i can upload when i get a chance. its really a very simple chip to use. 

if your interested in chatting some more, i have a lot of experience using the bs2 and pic micros, with a lot of different projects. and have no problem helping anyone that's interested. 
im on AIM alot, joshua17ss2


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Joker, does the flasher module blink at a steady rate? If so, then you could try a fluorescent starter AC flicker circuit. You get a fairly random blink effect, and as long as you don't exceed about 40 watts through the circuit you shouldn't have a problem. Try different starter modules (FS-2 and FS-5) to see what works best. They all have unique flicker effects, even ones of the same type. The FS-5's will have a rapid, steady flicker at lower wattages (> 25W) but slow down and get more random as you increase the wattage. The FS-2's are random < 30-40W and go slow at 60W. These are observations using light bulbs as the load - your results may be different when using a valve or solenoid.


----------

